# Any experience with hostm.com ?



## kitchenguy (Sep 3, 2014)

My current hosting package (from 10 years ago) is running low on disk space, and more importantly running out of bandwidth each month. Need to upgrade to another package or switch hosting provider.

Been googling and found an 'almost too good to be true' package from hostm.com who has apparently been trading since 2002 - but unable to find much about users' experience or feedback on google about hostm.com.

Thought I would ask about hostm.com on here.

Thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

There are a few old (2006-2008) customer reviews for hostm.com here: http://www.webhostingstuff.com/review/HostMcomWebHosting.html (average 2/5 rating). Can't find anything reliable from more recent reviews, which is suspicious if they're really as good as they claim.


----------



## kitchenguy (Sep 3, 2014)

koala said:


> There are a few old (2006-2008) customer reviews for hostm.com here: http://www.webhostingstuff.com/review/HostMcomWebHosting.html (average 2/5 rating). Can't find anything reliable from more recent reviews, which is suspicious if they're really as good as they claim.


Yeah my thoughts exactly, hence I thought that I will ask on here for more recent experiences.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could try contacting them as a potential customer and ask if they know of any recent 2014 testimonials or trade reviews from respected sites. If they can't provide any links that are not their own sites, I would give them a miss.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

From the looks of their available hosting packages, there's not really any room for growth. They offer what are basically the bare minimum packages any shared hosting company offers.


----------

